# This is what helped me for a while



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

Anticandida diet

+

http://www.biogena.at/web/produkte~id-169-AP_Komplex

http://www.biogena.at/web/produkte~id-25-Darm_Formula

+

enzyms to help your digestion of proteins, wheat etc

+

Antioxdant

+

Probiotics

+

Omega 3

+

L glutamine

+

Psyllium


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

I think that can help us all..I think because of the American diet,we ALL have to get rid of the excess yeast in our diet


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

do you think with all that youve tried there may be some on the list that dont help at all? have you tried them all individually? or did you add them one after another?


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

westr said:


> do you think with all that youve tried there may be some on the list that dont help at all? have you tried them all individually? or did you add them one after another?


Good question. And yes, I did try each on it own.

I would say that I feel better from all. But without probiotics and L glutamine and diet rest is just as addition. Those three are foundation.

Omega 3 helps more brain then to bowel and anus. But every nutricionist suggest it so I drink it.

About Psyllium- thats tricky because sometimes I feel that it make things worse. But sometimes realy help. It helps you to make your stool in big volume. But I think sometimes that makes more gas.

Antioxidant helps you to get rid of fungi/yeats but its not MUST thing neither will work alone.

Enzyms help me a lot too but they are expensive in my country.

Sorry for my English.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

yes I think the psylluim is the main culprit for the gas..maybe try miralax-if its in your country- to help with your bowel movements.
I used to use it a year ago and it did not give me gas and helped me poo


----------



## cowgomoo (May 1, 2013)

Thanks. I cant buy it regulary in drugstore. But it can be ordered.

Anyway I hope I help someone.


----------

